

Apple working on device abuse detection technology - scientifics
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/08/06/apple_working_on_device_abuse_detection_technology.html

======
jzdziarski
Apple _used_ to be smart enough to understand that most voidable actions
weren't the root cause of problems with their devices. It wasn't long ago that
you could even disassemble your Powerbook and not void the warranty unless you
really cocked something up. Now they're coming up with any excuse imaginable
to void your warranty. This goes hand in hand with Apple steering away from
their traditional intelligent consumer and going after the overprivileged
teenager market.

~~~
ujjwalg
but if u look from the positive side, I would love to have those sensors on my
iPhone with all the important information protected. I used to own a thinkpad
with hard disk protection and loved that feature.

I dont know why people just want to look at the bad side of things.

------
ujjwalg
The more I am reading about new apple patents, the more I am inclining towards
the fact that beating an iPhone is going to be extremely difficult.

There has been a lot of complaining against the appstore, FCC starting an
investigation, apple rejecting a dictionary app and what not, but still no one
has come close to beating an iPod yet, with all what iPhone is offering, and
the patents apple has applied it seems like it is going to get more and more
difficult in the future.

my 2cents

------
zacharydanger
This isn't really _new_ technology. My brother works for a company that makes
computers that go in forklifts that register collisions / mileage / other
stats and generate reports based on who was driving / etc. They're used for
driver accountability and help reduce warehouse accidents, but Apple's usage
just seems evil.

